# MY SYSTEM IN THE MAKIN...



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is my 04 EXT in the makin just thaught i would share. There's around 25k in stereo and 45k in interior... :biggrin: 

http://audioforum.termpro.com/ubb/ultimate...0/t/018245.html


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

how do them 3 way components sound?,i thought about buying some....nice ride


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Havent heard it yet it's still in the makin. The installer STEVE MEADE wich is a friend of mine bumped the subs tonight so it's almost done..


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

cool let me know how them components sound,im curious....and goodluck post up some pics soon


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

where is it from i like the interior...where are they located West Coast??


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

nice work... 

i'd take those spinners off, you would get a much cleaner look. not hating just my opinion.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

I like the truck, but them spinnaz gotta go man.


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya i was thinkin the same with the spinners kinda played out now... The interior is *"REAL" CROC/SUEDE.*The place i got the interior done at is called seat works out of sacramento ca.The guy who is doin the install "STEVE MEADE" RECENTLY WENT TO WEST COAST CUSTOMS and here is some pics of the ZEBRA interior they are doin.. Thats STEVE on the right side of the pic's


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

that zebra interior is gonna look *whistles* like something nice *whistles*

man that zebra shit is UUUUUUUUUUGLY..i wouldnt care if i was the only one who thought so and it was popular, im still gonna :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: 

that shit is retarted

and 25k for a system, i hope ure gettin a couple plasma tvs and all real 24k gold hardware .....geez 25k...

45k for interior...so u gotta 100k ride :uh:


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

how did he get that much money? just some rich bitch or somethin? (not hating its a serious question)


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I love theme cars....this one seems to be national geographic themed


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

that front seat needs a haircut !! :biggrin:


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya the ZEBRA is cool because it's so lame... The rich bitch thing i'm not rich i'm lucky .. HAHAHAH It's that exspensive because of of the (2) ZAPCO 4KW's are around $7,000 each..and the other amp for my mids and high's i think it was about $2,500 not to sure.. I have some screens goin in it with the (4) MTX 9500's 


Pioneer touchscreen DVD player
Headrest screens 
Zapco C2k 4.0
Zapco 4kw
4 MTX 9500 15's (20cube box, 200inches of port )1" Plexi, 1 1/4" MDF, Mirrored inside - gonna be SICK 
Rockford 3 way Fanatic Q seperates
all new 1/0, including the Big 3 upgrade
new yellow top 
Irragi 280 amp alt
2 batcaps


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

sounds good, beside the rockford and MTX

all that money and rockford and mtx :dunno:

but its ure ride, be happy


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 14 2005, 02:01 PM
> *sounds good, beside the rockford and MTX
> 
> all that money and rockford and mtx :dunno:
> ...


The only rockford i got was the mids/highs and those are the best out right now..
The MTX are really good subs but i might swap em out for the RE MT wich are the IMO are the baddest subs you can get.. My friend steve who is doin this project has 4 18'' RE MT's and he hit's 158 db on the new tl... He has (8) BD 1500's RF amps pushin that.. here is his domain page..

http://members.sounddomain.com/meade916


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

to bad that thread go so out of hand.


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya alot of haters.........


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

oh yeah i pray an hope that the zebra is for a show car. That head looks very uncomfortable to sit on.


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

The third pic is the headliner thats how i have my croc as well i have the whole body of the croc up on top...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Not to knock on what your going for but, For what you are paying -- I think the interior could be done better........ Thats alot of Money for what i see so far .....


Where is the crock skin at ??? I see only what appears to be a tail section coming from the front & ending at about the middle point....

The seat cover that holds the zebra face on it was cut short & a 1" piece was added in to make the fix.......


The sound system sounds good except for the MTX 9500's - My buddy has (4) 15's & they really are not that good in SQ or SPL .... The pics of that guy there has a "RE" shirt on & them are ok subs but, the Baskets always break & they tend to blow alot - Thats why they have a rebuildable sub...... Tell you the truth - (4) 18'' RE's should produce more than 158db - It should be in the 160's 

You shoud be given a HUGE alternator , & a few more batteries to run everything - not just 1 yellow top.......

-- My friends ran RE's for a summer with decent results w/ (2) 18's in vented boxes that took up the entire back seat area in a Plymouth duster .................. Loud as hell for a week or so !!!!!!! I cant remember what amps he ran but, I know the customer service was shit & it took him 6-7 months to get them.......



-- Good luck with your ride & I hope you get what you pay for ..... Thats a sought after company you went to because of the TV show & along with that comes a bigger price tag.........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I see the crock skin now -- i assumed it was alot bigger than what it appears to be installed.....


----------



## allergic2life (Jun 8, 2002)

ur seat has a mad rat tail.


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

West Coast Customs are *NOT* the people who are doin my ride..
This is *REAL*croc not the fake shit if u ever baught anything crocodile you would know how exspensive it is.. Everything that isn't croc is in suede..


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allergic2life_@Feb 15 2005, 02:15 AM
> *ur seat has a mad rat tail.
> [snapback]2727630[/snapback]​*


If u read the whole post you would know that the zebra crap isn't mine..


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is the power supply. An Iraggi 280 amp alt, yellow top up front. All 1/0 in the truck including batterys have been soldered solid, not crimped.



















also 4 of these under the truck


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

300 amp fuse at the battery, alternator. Big 3 done in all 1/0 OF COURSE!









i think i posted the (4) 2150's in the battery rack under the truck


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

nice shit man. those zapcos are off the chain. keep postin. fuck the haters :biggrin:


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Feb 15 2005, 03:37 AM
> *nice shit man. those zapcos are off the chain. keep postin. fuck the haters :biggrin:
> [snapback]2727676[/snapback]​*


Exactly... FUCK EM


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

amazing, but that's just my opinion  

keep it up


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Just some of the colors i can make the box...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:0 












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:uh:


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

There is a wide line between those who are haters & those who might notice small errors within the setup......


- I assumed that since you posted pics of a Zebra covered seats - That might be apart of your setup ............. Now that its apparent that its not , It was a pic that was misleading.....


- I agree , Fuck all the haters ................ I was pointing out small details that i thought should have been addressed since you deserve to get what you pay for ....... No hatin going on this way


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Them first pictures were Misleading in a big way ..... I like the setup so far , I was thinking the dash needs to get recovered as well as the steering wheels cover ....... 


My Bad :0


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

It's all good and yes the dash and all the pillars are now wrapped in suede and the floor carpet just got ripped out as well.. O ya the steering wheel is gettin wrapped up to..

Here's the dash ripped out..


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

nothing against your ride lookin great but damn look at all that surface rust inside your dash on the braces, you should get that taken care of while the truck is apart it wouldn't take more the 1 hr to clean it up might as well since it all torn apart


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya i know but all vehicles are like that..


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

yeah that shit just happens.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

well its a good thing u have a ton of money cus i think that zebra interior looks gross......thats my opinion


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

hey can you get me more info on the (make and model) of everything involved in the lighting system (the changing colors  ), i have a potential client that wants the exact same thing. 

those battery monitors are nice :d looks like a very, very professionally done install (i like that all connections are soldered, and not just crimped). you paid a fortune for it, but if you've got the money, then why the hell not  keep us updated with more pictures, and when everything's done, get us pictures of every aspect of the system. all distribution blocks, etc. thanks

EDIT: zebra i'm not really going for, but it's definately unusual and unique  and to each his own


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92+Feb 16 2005, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time read before you open ur mouth..
Damn there's some dumb muthafucka's on this board..


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah no kidding man...... no kidding :-/


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 14 2005, 04:07 PM
> *The third pic is the headliner thats how i have my croc as well i have the whole body of the croc up on top...
> 
> 
> [snapback]2724798[/snapback]​*



the croc hunter would shit a birck mate..if he saw that shit....


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

"mate" LOL


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

I like the croc headliner, I aint never seen dat done before.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn, that headliner looks tight, like how it's lookin homie!


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

jw but why do your seats say chicken?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

man i wish there was some big money spenders like that around florida..im starting a new sterea shop..im not sure i could do the crock thing..it looks great but i love the crocks and gators..i like them alive..i spend alot of time in the florida swamps swimming with the gators..i want one as a pet..im going to get a license for it..anyway man if i had someone like you at my shop and spending that much loot..danm..i would have 3 or 4 fine girls giving you lap dances in the "back room "at my shop while you wait..hell i would give you vip at all the night clubs..limo service and i would guarantee you would have more ladies doing anything and everything you want..ha ha..i take care of my customers..looks good though..amps are bad ass..


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NotAnothaLykeme_@Feb 19 2005, 06:58 PM
> *jw but why do your seats say chicken?
> [snapback]2749527[/snapback]​*


Thats my nickname... :0


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

your box design looks nice but that upholstery job is bullshit man...you need to take that back to whoever did it and tell them to get the wrinkles out..looks like someone halfassed it and if your paying what you said you paid i wouldnt stand for that


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 20 2005, 11:16 AM
> *your box design looks nice but that upholstery job is bullshit man...you need to take that back to whoever did it and tell them to get the wrinkles out..looks like someone halfassed it and if your paying what you said you paid i wouldnt stand for that
> [snapback]2751516[/snapback]​*


I don't see 1 wrinkle and no it's definetly not halfass..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 14 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Ya the ZEBRA is cool because it's so lame... The rich bitch thing i'm not rich i'm lucky .. HAHAHAH It's that exspensive because of of the (2) ZAPCO 4KW's are around $7,000 each..and the other amp for my mids and high's i think it was about $2,500 not to sure.. I have some screens goin in it with the (4) MTX 9500's
> Pioneer touchscreen DVD player
> Headrest screens
> ...


you got ripped on them amps, just my opinion, but i think jbl gti6000's would have been a better purchase, just my opinion, as for everything else, mtx sux for subs (imo), rockford definately isnt the best, don't know where that one came from, but everything else looks good, figured id give my opinion on it all though, good luck, wish i had that kinda money to blow, id buy a better truck than waste money on an ext though JMHO.


Aaron


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 20 2005, 11:34 AM
> *you got ripped on them amps, just my opinion, but i think jbl gti6000's would have been a better purchase, just my opinion, as for everything else, mtx sux for subs (imo), rockford definately isnt the best, don't know where that one came from, but everything else looks good, figured id give my opinion on it all though, good luck, wish i had that kinda money to blow, id buy a better truck than waste money on an ext though JMHO.
> Aaron
> [snapback]2751730[/snapback]​*





Your right, you are so much more baller then he his.

Shit man, I mean, you even got your own *Tripod* page, and nevermind that, look at all them dope rides. :ugh:

http://physicalnature.tripod.com/members.html




















Get the fuck out rook.


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 20 2005, 12:34 PM
> *you got ripped on them amps, just my opinion, but i think jbl gti6000's would have been a better purchase, just my opinion, as for everything else, mtx sux for subs (imo), rockford definately isnt the best, don't know where that one came from, but everything else looks good, figured id give my opinion on it all though, good luck, wish i had that kinda money to blow, id buy a better truck than waste money on an ext though JMHO.
> Aaron
> [snapback]2751730[/snapback]​*


NEWBS/HATER's don't know shit....

The zapco 4KW's are 

Quality ZAPCO construction
** Designed and Manufactured in the USA **
Suggested Retail $ 6599.00

i got the amps for $3,700 each from a friend who owns a stereo shop...
The MTX are comin out and i just ordered RE MT subs...
bye the way what kinda system u have and how many DB are you hittin..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i don't have a tripod site, i don't have anywebsite, however i am in a carclub, but it just started out. http://www.physicalnature.com



i currently don't have a "system" still working on that, but i know what i like, and i only gave a opinion, not saying what i said was gods word, sheesh.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 02:28 PM
> *NEWBS/HATER's  don't know shit....
> 
> The zapco 4KW's are
> ...


thats good that your getting rid of the mtx though, re is a good choice, but i still don't see the benifits of "decking" out a ext, they seem overdone nowadays, good price on them amps, but if your saying 25k bux, what the heck is it all getting spent on?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

I just noticed this, first you go off to tell us how much your paying for your system with this post


> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 14 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Ya the ZEBRA is cool because it's so lame... The rich bitch thing i'm not rich i'm lucky .. HAHAHAH It's that exspensive because of of the (2) ZAPCO 4KW's are around $7,000 each..and the other amp for my mids and high's i think it was about $2,500 not to sure.. I have some screens goin in it with the (4) MTX 9500's
> Pioneer touchscreen DVD player
> Headrest screens
> ...


saying that you spent like 7k on each amp, but now your telling us in this next post


> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 02:28 PM
> *NEWBS/HATER's  don't know shit....
> 
> The zapco 4KW's are
> ...


that you only paid 3700 for each from a "friend who owns a stereo shop" so what are you really paying for this big "bad" stereo system?
for the record, jbl gti6000's are "made in america" as well, designed by crown and made at a local "crown" shop here in indiana, i believe they have another location in the states as well.


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

fuck indiana.. and ur jbl crap shit...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 02:54 PM
> *fuck indiana.. and ur jbl crap shit...
> [snapback]2752348[/snapback]​*


mighty strong words from a lyin lil runt.


Aaron


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 03:54 PM
> *fuck indiana.. and ur jbl crap shit...
> [snapback]2752348[/snapback]​*


So these are "crap shit" as you say?
http://www.jbl.com/car/products/a6000gti.asp


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

lame


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 03:06 PM
> *lame
> [snapback]2752397[/snapback]​*


just as lame as fitting a 20 cubic foot box in a tiny truck, please explain where that's going to fit....speacially with the "speacial" back window those trucks have.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 04:06 PM
> *lame
> [snapback]2752397[/snapback]​*


Care to elaborate sir?
What exactly is "lame" here besides this topic and your lies?

While I'm here, I want to see pics of the "(20cube box, 200inches of port )"
you say you have in there somewhere...

You can call me a "hater" if you want, but it's only because I'm not on your nuts like others here...

If the two choices are to be on your nuts, or be a "hater", I choose hater all day long...

This topic has gotten "lame", someone close it, delete it, edit it or something! :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 20 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Care to elaborate sir?
> What exactly is "lame" here besides this topic and your lies?
> 
> ...


im with him....


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

If you love birds don't like the thread don't read it easy as that. It's all good some people love it some people hate everyone has different opinions.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 04:16 PM
> *If you love birds don't like the thread don't read it...Easy as that it's all good some people love it some people hate everyone has different opinions.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2752432[/snapback]​*


Why don't you answer my questions like a real man with testicles!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2752391

I want to see pics of the "(20cube box, 200inches of port )"
you say you have in there somewhere!


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

It just takes a couple of people to fuck up a thread so i am done here...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 04:18 PM
> *It just takes a couple of people to fuck up a thread so i am done here...
> [snapback]2752445[/snapback]​*


Go cry on the Termpro thread you big baby!
http://audioforum.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/...40;t=018245;p=0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by onbagz2002_@Feb 20 2005, 03:18 PM
> *It just takes a couple of people to fuck up a thread so i am done here...
> [snapback]2752445[/snapback]​*


now that was lame....lol


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

It only takes a few people to actually pay attention to whats being said and find the flaws and call them out on it. Sucks getting caught in a big lie doesn't it? You're done with it, I'm done with it, everybodies done with it.


----------

